#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-18
<ny3blpb> salut la toti este cineva care are cunostinta in BD
<nkn> aveti idee ce e de facut cand "sudo rm -rf " zice directory not empty
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-20
<rme`> cu care mail te loghezi pe paypal? Sa-ti trimit kapusta..
<ilea> salut all
<DoruHush> salutare
<ilea> cineva din comunitatea ubuntu care dezvolta si ajuta la distributii ubuntu?
<lui> buenas
<DoruHush> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-21
<xxmmaann> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-22
<Cracknel> stas:
<Cracknel> PING ubuntu.ro (193.226.29.10) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Cracknel> ^C
<Cracknel> --- ubuntu.ro ping statistics ---
<Cracknel> 20 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 19004ms
<stas> !websiteisdown ubuntu.ro
<Libertiny> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.ro
<stas> Cracknel: ^ next time ;)
<dioniss> salut all
<dioniss> toti din romania?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-23
<saimazoon> servus
<longres> salut , pot sa intreb si eu asa o intrebare offtop, exista in romania asa un blog comun unde companiile it , entuziasmatii posteaza subiecte din lumea it (programare/hard/open sorce)?
<gusteru> neata buna
<gusteru> e careva pe aici ?
<saimazoon> esti in polona?
<gusteru> saimazoon ai idee cum instalez si eu php ?
<saimazoon> nu stiu
<gusteru> de ce ma intrebi daca sunt in polonia ?
<saimazoon> depinde de distributia pe care o folosesti
<gusteru> debian
<gusteru> Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 \n \l
<saimazoon> in cel caz trebuie sa te uiti pe debian wiki
<gusteru> pfuu .. greu
<saimazoon> pentru ca domeniul care apare pe adresa ta IP e polonez
<gusteru> pai da si ?
<saimazoon> nu seamna asta ca esti in polonia?
<gusteru> nu
<saimazoon> unde esti?
<gusteru> in romania
<gusteru> folosesc un proxy
<saimazoon> unde in romania?
<gusteru> vrei cam multe detalii
<gusteru> esti de la politie ?
<saimazoon> de la securitate
<gusteru> aha
<gusteru> saimazoon sarbatori fericite
<gusteru> am rezolvat problema
<saimazoon> ce sarbatori?
<saimazoon> pastile?
<saimazoon> ah
<saimazoon> nu sunt in romania
<gusteru> dar unde esti ?
<saimazoon> China
<gusteru> dar ce boala cauti acolo ?
<saimazoon> studiez aici
<gusteru> aha
<gusteru> si ce studiezi ?
<saimazoon> ingenieria calculatoarelor si matematica
<gusteru> aha frumos
<gusteru> saimazoon si din Ro de unde esti ?
<saimazoon> nu sunt Roman
<saimazoon> sunt espaniol
<saimazoon> dar inainte de ce am venit in china locuiam in cluj
<gusteru> aa, am inteles, si ai invatat romana
<saimazoon> da
#ubuntu-ro 2011-04-24
<saimazoon> servus
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-18
<ubuntu-visitor3> buna ziua
<ubuntu-visitor3> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva sa fac conecsiunea la net in ubuntu 11.10?
<sidro> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-04-19
<SoulRaven> stie cineva un canal romanesc de discutii php
<SoulRaven> ?
<SoulRaven> stie cineva un canal romanesc de discutii php
<SoulRaven> ?
<eid> Salut
<eid> ştie cineva cum să instalez skype pe ubuntu ? 
<SoulRaven> stie cineva un canal romanesc de discutii php
<SoulRaven> ?
<ubuntu-visitor2> Salutare,poate sa ma ajute cineva cu o problema referitor la instalarea ubuntului?
<ubuntu-visitor0> Salutare,cine ma poate ajuta cu instalarea sistemului de operare ubuntu
<ubuntu-visitor0> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-15
<ovidiu-florin> salutare lume
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-17
<ovidiu-florin> a editat careva fonturi?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-04-18
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: ping
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-14
<murdock> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-04-19
<cosmen> neatza
#ubuntu-ro 2015-04-17
<pazuzu> sal all
#ubuntu-ro 2015-04-18
<seth-666> salut
<seth-666> este careva pe aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2020-04-13
<vitalio> buna dimineata
